# Season Greetings



## Blechi

Hello.

As I have a very nice friend from South Korea, I would like to tell her Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year in Korean.

Would you please tell me the translation?

And Merry Xmas to you all!


----------



## nabokova

If you want to be formal, you can say 성탄축하드려료 (Merry Christmas) and 새해 복 많이 받으세요 (Happy New Year - it's the same kind of greeting, but in Korean, it means "Have good luck in the year").

If you don't need to be formal, you can say 성탄축하해 (Merry Christmas) and 새해 복 많이 받길바래.

I hope I've been helpful  Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

The thing with this formality/informality is, it's pretty tricky with  which alternative to choose when you're "friends" but not quite it. 

If you wish to a "friend" whom you know very well, but still they're,  for example, 10 years older than you, it's absolutely essential that you  stick to the formal form. But even those whom you think you're  "friends" with, wouldn't think they're friends enough to speak  informally. In order to speak informally, you both have to agree on informal terms (in Korean).

My advice is: stick to the formal form!


nabokova said:


> If you want to be formal, you can say 성탄축하드려료 (Merry Christmas) and 새해 복 많이 받으세요 (Happy New Year - it's the same kind of greeting, but in Korean, it means "Have good luck in the year").


성탄축하드려요 (not 료) is seldom used, although there's nothing wrong gramatically. I would say "메리 크리스마스" is the most used greetings. But Christmas is not really something that deserves to be greeted outside churches in Korea although it's a public holiday.


----------



## Blechi

Oh my God.

The friend is a she friend and I am a woman too. We are important friends to each other as we shared an important experience together.
She is 20 years younger than I am.

The point now is that I can't read anything of what you all wrote. I can see but little squares.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

If you're using XP, for example, install East Asian language pack. You can find how to install it by googling it (There are many pages which explain how to do it, and it's pretty simple!)

From my experience, Firefox shows Korean characters without installing East Asian language pack.


----------



## nabokova

Ops, i typed it wrong, anyway it was correct because i wanted to say 성탄축하드려요.


----------

